# Off-Topic >  Ancient Egyptian Stuffs

## SculptyWorks

So this may be far in the off-topic section, you might even wonder if it belongs here at all, but here's my logic for posting it on a tools forum in first place:

The ancient Egyptians were masters at building things (sorry uncle Gregg, it wasn't aliens who built that stuff), and they invented so many of the tools we are still using. But for the most part, their tooling was extremely basic, by our modern standards. The objects on this video of my visit to the Sunken Treasures exhibit were made with tools as simple as hammerstones, abrasives as basic as desert sand, simple hammers and chisels, the occasional fire for smelting, and a lot of patience.

Some things require highly specialized tools, and I absolutely love having diamond-coated cutting wheels and a bandsaw with carbide teeth, but not always having had the most advanced or even appropriate tools myself, I find it inspiring how such amazing artifacts can be made even with the simplest of tools!

So yeah, here's a little tour of some ancient stuff!

----------

